# Candy - Black Russian Terrier Puppy :)



## hotratz (Feb 15, 2010)

Meet Candy, our new puppy 





































:smile5:


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

oh my! what a gorgeous big ball of fluff! :001_tt1:


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

No way!! You have a RBT?! :001_tt1: :001_tt1:

There was a few of us talking about them a few days ago!! I love them :001_tt1:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

:001_tt1::001_tt1: one my favourite breeds she's beautiful


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Ducky said:


> oh my! what a gorgeous big ball of fluff! :001_tt1:


You wait till next year thn it will be a BIG ball of fluff


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Awwwww!!!!! She is a gorgious ball of fluff!!! Big puppy!!:001_tt1:


----------



## hotratz (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks Folks, 

Yes she is a "BIG" ball of Fluff, and growing at a serious rate  
She's just 18 weeks now and already 22" at the shoulder and 24 Kgs!!! She's gaining kilos by the week. Although we still see her as a medium sized dog having been used to rather large Great Danes in the house  

Stephen


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

now that is one very cute little girl, ..


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

_Oh my, what a beautiful looking dog....the fur is absolutely gorgeous_


----------

